# Not going to believe this...more boxes



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I generally make about 1-box or basket a day. I just finished up 10 boxes from the past 10 days.
Here are pictures of a few plus a couple pictures of a walnut funeral urn that I had made earlier.
All the boxes are 8-sided with Zar oil-base finish. All of the boxes will go to Down Syndrome of Louisville. The Director said she could use them to take to kids in the hospital. I'll build up my inventory of boxes plus I am just getting started on making more baskets. Those will be done by next week.

The wood for the boxes are: padauk, tieter rosewood (also known as Bolivian rosewood) with tiger maple top, and ambrosia maple. There are just some of what I made.

Earlier this year I made 19 boxes for that organization for the folks that had loss their job because of the virus. I fill all of them with chocolate candy. I figured if they didn't like chocolate they weren't Americans. Several sent me Thank You messages. I didn't ask if there was candy in them incase the Director had eaten it instead.

Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Again, just beautiful work, Malcolm! You are very consistent in your quality - very nice, indeed!

David


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

You've been busy.....great as always. Thanks for posting them.

Charley


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gorgeous...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Super!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like you are in full production, Malcolm, great job, and great service. The chocolates are quite unique added feature.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Always beautiful work Malcolm. I only wish I could spend time with you and learn from the Master .


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Great gifts... generous and talented


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Beautiful boxes Malcolm,as usual.Love your work.James.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Boy I would enjoy a few days in your shop!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

sreilly said:


> Boy I would enjoy a few days in your shop!


Ditto on that!! It would be fun!


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Outstanding, as always, and generous at that. I'd have eaten the candy myself.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Those are really nice! Beautiful work!


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Absolutely beautiful. I'm bookmarking this page. It's an inspiration.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Beautiful as always


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I am left speechless at the skill you demonstrate with each box you show, and even more greatly for the purpose for which you make the boxes. 

Sometime when I return to the small town in which I grew up I would be honored to drive the 20 or so miles to visit your shop.


----------

